# What’s your oldest fish?



## Crayon

How old can some fish live?
We have an 8 year old blue hippo tang,
a 6 year old cleaner wrasse
a 5.5 year old purple tang
And a few others that are getting up there.

We lost our 6 year old lawnmower blenny today. He had been loosing weight over the past few months, his eyes were cloudy and he looked like a little old man. It was his time.

What’s your oldest fish in your tank?


----------



## aks72ca

*old fish*

Hi Cheryl:

Had a Blue Hippo Tang for about 4.5 years and recently sold him.
Also have a pair of wild caught maroon clowns been with me for about 3.5 years or so.

Had a breeding pair of Seahorse' (H.erectus) for almost 3 years that passed away (together) last year. When I found them - both their tails were kinda entwined together (one of my saddest reefing moments).

Swore never to keep Seahorse again but have a tall 35 gallon and may just end up getting a pair sooner than later &#128530;

Neil


----------



## loonie

Have a pair of Hippo Blue Tangs, bought at a size of 1in now 7in plus about 5years plus.


----------



## Crayon

loonie said:


> Have a pair of Hippo Blue Tangs, bought at a size of 1in now 7in plus about 5years plus.


That's just like mine! He was the size of a loonie, now he's about 7". Hides from everything.


----------



## kamal

3.5year old clown....was a pair but had one go carpet surfing last year.


----------



## cica

6 years old blue tang. Now about 6", it was less then 1" 6 years ago.
5.5 years old pajama cardinals - 5 of them (used to be 6 but lost one last year).
Pair of clown, they are 6 years old.


----------



## characinfan

My oldest fish will turn 26 in June.


----------



## tom g

*wow*

jeebes that is crazy , any pics of the ole fella or gal....


----------



## [KRAFTIG]

I had a freshwater Clown Loach that I gave away at near 17 years of age


----------



## Crayon

characinfan said:


> My oldest fish will turn 26 in June.


Woah, what kind of fish?


----------



## characinfan

This is not a great photo, but there he is on the left. He's an _Abramites hypselonotus_ (marbled headstander). To the right is his catfish companion (_Megalechis thoracata_ -- aged 6 or so); that blur in the front is one of my crested geckos (5 years old).

My avatar is his brother, who died 4 years ago, aged 22.


----------



## Sea MunnKey

characinfan said:


> This is not a great photo, but there he is on the left. He's an _Abramites hypselonotus_ (marbled headstander). To the right is his catfish companion (_Megalechis thoracata_ -- aged 6 or so); that blur in the front is one of my crested geckos (5 years old).
> 
> My avatar is his brother, who died 4 years ago, aged 22.


Whhooaa ... I think that's a record for longetivity (for fish) . Much respect!!


----------



## Crayon

[KRAFTIG] said:


> I had a freshwater Clown Loach that I gave away at near 17 years of age


Are we talking regular kinda fish store clown loach that is red and black and about 2" long or so? How big does this fish get after 17 years?


----------



## [KRAFTIG]

Crayon said:


> Are we talking regular kinda fish store clown loach that is red and black and about 2" long or so? How big does this fish get after 17 years?


This guy. 7-8". Lived in a tall 65G


----------



## Windowlicka

I won a goldfish at a village fair when I was 8 years old. Dad kept it in a 50G tank. No lights, heater, filter - just a tank with gravel & water that he'd change every 6 months (or: "when I remember too"). He fed it a tiny pinch of flake twice each day.

In it's latter years, It had no pigment/colour left at all, and a couple of times each year it would bobble around upside down for a couple of days when it's swim bladder would cause it issues.

The fish finally passed just under 2 yrs ago. 

I'm now 47. It would have been ~37yrs old when it died.

(it had a couple of Weather Loach tank companions for quite some time - those guys were close to 20yrs old when they finally passed.)


----------



## kookie_guy

I started in this hobby in 2005. The first 3 fish purchased were 2 true perc clowns and a yellow tang. I've cycled through other fish, but those original 3 are still with me today. So going on 13 years that I've had them. Who knows how old they were when I got them.


----------



## Moh

I have a pair of clowns for about 10 years... first saltwater fish I got


----------



## corpusse

My naked clown is 12. Got a pair in 2006, still have one that has survived crashes long distance moves ect. Back then ora only had a few varieties.


----------



## Moh

Kool, mine were from big als... little things lol...I still have both as a pair


----------



## Rookie2013

*Nice Topic Cheryll*

I have a 3.5 yrs old pair of Occelaris Clown been with me since 2013/14 and still going strong in my New Tank...They are the ones who kept me attached to the hobby when i sold my old 150G display.


----------

